# Feeding dry beans or sprouted beans



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I was just curious if goats can eat dried beans or sprouted beans? Ex: pinto beans, kidney beans, lentils.....etc 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, but in moderation. 

How much are you wanting to feed them?


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I was just curious. Somebody was telling me to feed them field peas and it got me thinking about dried or sprouted beans.

I am currently sprouting BOSS for them and feeding fermented grains and alfalfa pellets. I am just trying to figure out what else I can sprout out and feed them. 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww I see, yes, always remember not too much at a time.


----------

